# Future forcast images



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone know of a good site that has future forecast images especially for snow? Our local TVs don't have a future cast images


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hamelfire;761033 said:


> Anyone know of a good site that has future forecast images especially for snow? Our local TVs don't have a future cast images


They have them they just wont show them. They dont want to look like idiots when they are wrong. Snow is the hardest for them to predict


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

try this

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dvn/


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

You can either do the hourly graph (this is St. Paul) http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=208&map.y=139&site=mpx&FcstType=graphical

Or the 6 hour graphics-
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=snowforecasts


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the links Dustball


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Great links thanks. The only other one I am looking for is a future snow amounts sinilar to the ones those so called meteroroligists use on tv.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Each news station/meteorologist makes their own maps and graphics in-house.


----------

